# bought waterfront cabin too small for well & septic



## sportygrrrl (Aug 19, 2010)

We just purchased a waterfront cabin at auction so we couldn't inspect it. For the price, we were satisfied with whatever outcome, because it is just down the road from our 40 acre property. Now we have a place for our boat. But we still want to figure out the best option to make the most of this property. The problem is that the lot is too small to fix the well & rebuild the septic tank. We have 55 feet of frontage. Health dept says we have to pick. The well is dry so we obviously need that. The septic is old and just drains into the ground, it isn't going into the water, so that is not a problem, yet. Does anyone have any ideas on how to reduce usage of a septic system, other than giving guests a bucket? Has anyone tried compost toilets? Are there ways to use a graywater tank for washing dishes, showers, laundry, etc?


----------



## Wendy (Oct 6, 2008)

theres always porta johns/showers....


----------



## Doublegun (Jun 26, 2003)

How often will you use the property? How about putting in a large septic tank and having it pumped as needed?


----------



## fishenrg (Jan 9, 2008)

sportygrrrl said:


> We just purchased a waterfront cabin at auction so we couldn't inspect it. For the price, we were satisfied with whatever outcome, because it is just down the road from our 40 acre property. Now we have a place for our boat. But we still want to figure out the best option to make the most of this property. The problem is that the lot is too small to fix the well & rebuild the septic tank. We have 55 feet of frontage. Health dept says we have to pick. The well is dry so we obviously need that. The septic is old and just drains into the ground, it isn't going into the water, so that is not a problem, yet. Does anyone have any ideas on how to reduce usage of a septic system, other than giving guests a bucket? Has anyone tried compost toilets? Are there ways to use a graywater tank for washing dishes, showers, laundry, etc?


Composting toilets work well and could be a good part of the solution for you. Sun-Mar composters actually eliminate the moisture from the waste...and since it starts off as 95% moisture, that's a lot kept out of your septic.

http://www.sun-mar.com/

There are ways to use graywater, yes, but most common uses utilize graywater (from sinks, showers, etc). for flushing toilets. With a composting toilet you wouldn't have that need. Though if you are careful which products you use (soaps, etc), there is a potential for using graywater as irrigation water.

High efficiency showerheads, clothes washers and dishwashers are a good step too.


----------



## tdejong302 (Nov 28, 2004)

Pm me.


----------



## onenationhere (Dec 18, 2008)

http://www.ecojohn.com/ecojohn_sr.html


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

we had a similar problem when I wanted to rebuild our old cottage,,we had to put in a mound system to satisfy the septic problem,,


----------



## mi duckdown (Jul 1, 2006)

What do you mean? the well is dry? No water?
The health department in your area is not GOD.
You are grandfathered at some point.
Gotta do your Homework


----------



## tdejong302 (Nov 28, 2004)

pretty much what I was thinking.


----------



## JBIV (Jan 29, 2004)

sportygrrrl said:


> The problem is that the lot is too small to fix the well & rebuild the septic tank. We have 55 feet of frontage. Health dept says we have to pick.






This doesn&#8217;t sound right. They will permit you a new water supply, but not a way to get rid of the water?? What did they say was keeping you from being able to install both? Not enough distance between the well and septic? High water table?


----------

